# Keecai's Dreadknight Conversion



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Hello,

Been a while since i have converted anything, but then when the dreadknight came along....

So the plan is to make an enclosed dreadknight rather than having the guy on the front in the baby harness.

It is about 80% complete at present, it needs some green stuff work and some more detailing here and there but the basically its done.

The arms (or more accurately the hands) have been magnetised as have the weapons to allow complete flexability. This also allows keeps the arms neat looking without weapons on them and the option to change the hands ut for swords/hammers.

The arm servos have been fixed to the arms but the weapons needed to be altered and compacted to allow them to be fitted withut relocating the servo attachment points.

The pilot has also been downgraded to power armour as terminator armour may be a little bulky for the small cockpit. 
(The cockpit as you may guess is stolen from a storm raven...)


Let me know what you think??


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good work so far, much better than the baby carrier.

What are you thinking for the front panel detail on the cockpit?


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I like it, like a mini-titan!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think the first contendor for Knight Titan has been found. Nice work there mate!


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Great work here k:

All these Dreadknight conversions around the net make we want to buy one and make some Tau Battlesuit


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Really nicely thought out. I know there's people out there who like the GW version, but personally i think this looks a lot better.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am liking the direction this is heading. It has a correct feel to it that the original really doesn't have. +rep for the work done so far.

Oh, and it reminds me of the robocop ED-209 for some reason.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mixed feelings on this. The conversion is well done but I was thinking more of a thor styled conversion for one.










or more of an Atlas style with a head.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

looks like most of the above threads have almost all my inspiration in them!! 
Am a fan of the mechs so wanted it to have that look to it, but once i saw the GW model and the servos assisting the arms reminded me too much of the avatar version!

@viscount vash. What do you mean about the detailing?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awesome job man, looks really good. Since I first saw the Dreadknight I instantly thought of Avatar. The Dreadknight is awesome lookn but it feels like they ripped the design from the Avatar battlesuits.

Anyways, have some +REP for a sweet conversion (Knight titan in the making)


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

For some reason Dreadknights always reminded me of smaller versions of Knights anyway... that and heavily-armed Power Loaders from Aliens. Can just imagine a Grey Knight standing over a rogue psycher shouting "Keep away from her, you witch!"

*coughs*

Anyway, It's a great looking conversion. As for the iconography on the cockpit panels VAsh mentioned, I was just put just grey knight insignia/icons? Maybe some kill markings on the side ones?


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

yea i see what you mean, will dig out some icons from the stormraven kit to "grey knight it up" a bit.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

This is awesome! I like the more mechanical look to it over the fairly streamlined look of the current dreadknight.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was pleasantly surprised by your conversion...a definite improvement over the original design (there are some horrible versions in Google-land, although there is quite a good Ork conversion).

Been thinking of doing something along similar lines but other projects to complete first.

Have some +rep for your effforts mate. :good:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fine work keekai. You seem to have a flair for the robotic. Rep


----------

